# Symbols for Winnifred Sanderson coat



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No info for you, but can't wait to see it. I would love a costume like one of the sisters. So wish I could sew. It is hard to find costumes to fit me.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

That would be a fantastic costume - I love all the layers. Lots of pictures on Pinterest of hers as well and many Winifred costumes. Can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> That would be a fantastic costume - I love all the layers. Lots of pictures on Pinterest of hers as well and many Winifred costumes. Can't wait to see your finished product!
> 
> View attachment 219361
> View attachment 219362




These were the exact pictures I was going to show you. They don't show all of the symbols but quite a few of them. I made the Sanderson sisters costumes last year for my sisters and I (first time ever sewing clothes lol what a project!!) and these were the pictures I used to make the symbols on Winnies coat. I spent hours watching the DVD and pausing and rewinding and pausing etc trying to get a better view of the symbols but no luck. Here are the costumes I made, I did not make the Billy the zombie costume and my sister styled all the wigs and did our make up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that costume that you made!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I love that costume that you made!


Thank you!! I had a blast making them and was so excite that they turned out as well as they did since I had never seen clothes before however probably won't be doing that again any time soon lol. Making 3 costumes (3 costumes that all had lots of layers) and plan and prep and decorate for my party plus a full time job and a part time job.....time was running short, very stressful but totally worth it!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

knowing disney, the symbols prob mean something...i just havent found what they are, celtic, druid, pagan...ive spent some time looking but get tired and give up...lol...theres a guy who also remade the costume and did a knock out job, i have his pics saved.............ive finally decided how i want to make the dress with the layers that wont make me faint from overheating...haha
im really surprised someone hasnt id'ed those symbols over the years....thats the only part of the costume thats intimating me right now.

thanks for the help..........anyone into pagan/wiccan/druid?



Itzpopolotl said:


> Thank you!! I had a blast making them and was so excite that they turned out as well as they did since I had never seen clothes before however probably won't be doing that again any time soon lol. Making 3 costumes (3 costumes that all had lots of layers) and plan and prep and decorate for my party plus a full time job and a part time job.....time was running short, very stressful but totally worth it!!


----------

